# ♥ ♥ Love, love, love ♥ ♥



## Rallino

Hello everybody,

After thinking about the countless requests about people confessing their love, affection or feelings towards their Turkish _"mates", _I thought it'd be good to have a thread that sums it all up. This way, people may refer to it in the future. 

The idea is that we could make a list of phrases, words and all that lovey-dovey stuff, and then add it to the sticky. I got the idea from the Romanian Forum. _(Thanks Trisia!)_
 

If we're willing to do this, we're going to have to do it the right way.  As in, write down the term and its translation, explain its use, etc.  You may comment on other people's posts, as long as it doesn't get  overly complicated. We're after a comprehensive list.


----------



## Rallino

*tatlım*

Translation:  sweetheart
_[Litteral translation: my sweet]_

usage: 

M/F: gender doesn't matter.


--------------------------------------

*bir tanem*

_(Pronunced without the "r" --> bi tanem)_

Translation: Sweetheart/darling
_[Litteral Translation: My only one]_

usage: 

M/F: gender doesn't matter

--------------------------------------

*kuzum*

Translation: sweetheart/darling
_[Litteral Translation: My lamb]_

usage:

M/F: gender doesn't matter.

--------------------------------------

*aşkım*

Translation: my love
_[Litteral Translation: my love]_

usage:

M/F: gender doesn't matter.

--------------------------------------
*
sevgilim*

Translation: darling
_[Litteral Translation: my lover]_

usage:

M/F: gender doesn't matter

--------------------------------------

*güzelim
* 
Translation: my love / darling
_[Litteral translation: my beauty/my beautiful]_

usage:

Men use it for women.


----------



## DeepBlueSea

*karabiberim*
*
*Translation: sweetheart/darling
_[Litteral translation: my blackpepper]_

usage:

M/F: gender doesn't matter

-----------------------------

*biriciğim

*Translation: sweetheart/darling
_[Litteral translation: my one and only]_

usage:

M/F: gender doesn't matter

-----------------------------

*zeytin (kara) gözlüm*
Translation: sweetheart/darling
_[Litteral translation: my darling who has black olive (dark) eyes]_

usage:

M/F: gender doesn't matter

-----------------------------

*küçüğüm*
Translation: sweetheart/darling
_[Litteral translation: my little one]_

usage:

M/F: gender doesn't matter


----------



## Ahmed Han

"kuzum" is not used only between lovers.
For example, sometimes mother call their children "kuzum".


----------



## tubaa

*hayatım*

my life


----------



## Ahmed Han

kedim = my cat


----------



## xebonyx

*canım*

Translation: my dear

usage:
M/F: gender doesn't matter 


***Also, I would like to add that the suffix "-ciğim" pronounced "cim", is commonly added to names, i.e. Melisciğim or Pınarcığım meaning "my dear Melis" and "my dear Pınar" respectively. And of course, the pronoun attachment can be changed according to context.


----------



## YaMukPreNseS

*Bebeğim*

translation : my baby
M/F: gender doesn't matter


----------



## YaMukPreNseS

Bir de "canımın içi" var da çevirisi için yardımınızı rica edeceğim


----------



## ancalimon

YaMukPreNseS said:


> Bir de "canımın içi" var da çevirisi için yardımınızı rica edeceğim



essence of my vigour-vitality ?  

"Büyük olasılıkla" yanlıştır ama içinde saklı anlamı şu da olabilir: potion-elixir of my vigour-vitality   (eğer iç burada geçmişten gelen bir içmek-içki anlamı taşıyorsa; kısaca beni yaşatan iksirsin; canımın içisin)


----------



## YaMukPreNseS

ancalimon said:


> essence of my vigour-vitality ?
> 
> "Büyük olasılıkla" yanlıştır ama içinde saklı anlamı şu da olabilir: potion-elixir of my vigour-vitality   (eğer iç burada geçmişten gelen bir içmek-içki anlamı taşıyorsa; kısaca beni yaşatan iksirsin; canımın içisin)



Ben o iç'i hep kavun içi, balın özü gibi bir anlamda anlamıştım. Fransızca çevirisini "le fond de mon âme" diye yapıyorum ama ingilizce spirit o can'ı karşılar mı bilemem. English native speaker sevgilisi olanlar deneyip sonucu bildirsin lütfen


----------



## ancalimon

YaMukPreNseS said:


> Ben o iç'i hep kavun içi, balın özü gibi bir anlamda anlamıştım. Fransızca çevirisini "le fond de mon âme" diye yapıyorum ama ingilizce spirit o can'ı karşılar mı bilemem. English native speaker sevgilisi olanlar deneyip sonucu bildirsin lütfen



can insana yaşam gücü veren "sıvı" ruh - kan anlamı taşıyor olmalı.


----------



## Rallino

*Moderatör notu: 

Arkadaşlar bu ilmekte sadece sözcüklerin ya da söz öbeklerinin listesini yapıyoruz. Lütfen işin felsefesine girmeyelim. *


----------



## ancalimon

Rallino said:


> *Moderatör notu:
> 
> Arkadaşlar bu ilmekte sadece sözcüklerin ya da söz öbeklerinin listesini yapıyoruz. Lütfen işin felsefesine girmeyelim. *



  o zaman

canımın içi: center of my life


----------

